#   ,        ?
!
   - 10.
   :
    ,      ,       .  ,          ?

  ,    - .    .        .  ,       .
                       .      (     ,       .  "" .).    -     ,     . , - - ?

----------

(    .. )

----------

**, !     ?  :Smilie:      .

----------



----------

**,    .   !

----------


## royhoshimi

,  .  .   "  "     . 
   ? 
.

----------

.     ?  8  10?
  ?   ...

----------

..  .   - 10.
       .

----------

> "  "     .....


?  (),  ?

----------

